# So, about that psionic splatbook...



## GnomeWorks (Jan 19, 2002)

What's the word?  I posted a sample of my writing, and I posted by ideas concerning this type of project.  Is there something I missed that may have been necessary?  A lack of interest in the idea?  Too many similar projects going on in other companies?  

Just curious.  I'm not trying to get on your back(s) here, but I just want to know whether this is even being considered or not.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 20, 2002)

No problem, RW.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 22, 2002)

Okay, RW - I sent another email to you.  It had an attachment on it.  I'm not entirely sure of whether or not you received it, so I'm just checking up on it.


----------

